# Biker im Raum Neuwied



## nifnaf (5. November 2003)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich habe diesen Treat schon einmal in einem anderen Bereich dieses Forums veröffentlicht und leider kamen nur wenig Reaktionen hierauf.

Nun nochmal mein Aufruf: 
Wer hat Lust und Zeit im Raum Neuwied und Umgebung zu biken?
Habe schon ein paar schöne Touren durch die heimischen Wälder gemacht und suche Leute, die gerne mitfahren würden. Alleine macht das ganze halt nicht so viel Spaß.

Meine Lieblingstouren sind:

* CC-Touren*  (auch im Winter, wenn das Wetter nicht so mies ist; Temperaturen sind egal)

1. Neuwied-Altwied-Meinhof-Hanhof-Leutesdorf-Neuwied ca. 25 km
2. Neuwied-Altwied-Die Hardt-Leutesdorf-Neuwied ca. 25 km
3. Neuwied-Altwied-Laubachsmühle-Rengsdorf-Schwanenteich-Neuwied ca. 28 km
4. Neuwied-Altwied-Christianshütte-Rockenfeld- Forsthaus-Hammerstein-Neuwied ca.30 km

Andere Routen werde ich noch erkunden oder wenn ihr wollt, machen wir uns gemeinsam auf die Suche nach dem "richtigen" Weg. 

* Kurze Touren am Rhein lang:* 

1. Neuwied-Engerser Brücke-Neuwied ca. 20 km
2. Neuwied-Bendorfer Brücke-Neuwied ca. 35 km

* Längere Touren* 

1. Neuwied-Bonn-Neuwied ca. 100 km
2. Neuwied-Köln-Neuwied ca. 180 km (ganz ganz selten) 
3. Neuwied-Laachersee-Brohltal-Neuwied ca. 60 km
4. Neuwied-Bad Ems-Neuwied ca. 80 km
5. Neuwied-Münstermaifeld-Koblenz-Neuwied ca. 120 km
6. Neuwied-Ahrtal ca. 120 km

Für den Anfang ist es wohl genug Futter und für weitere Touren und Anregungen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Eins noch, Streß und Besserwisser mag ich nicht. 
Auch bin ich kein Tempomacher, sondern lege mehr Wert auf Ausdauer und "gesundes" Fahren.

Sollte jemand mein normales Tempo nicht mithalten können, mache ich natürlich langsam, denn es geht mir nicht darum, jemanden abzuhängen, sondern es sollte das Motto gelten: 
*Wir sind zusammen losgefahren, dann fahren wir auch gemeinsam!*  Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. 

Liebe Grüße 

Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (5. November 2003)

bin dabei 

BIn aber etwas ausm Training....30-40 km sollten zu wiedereinstieg reichen oder?


kannst mir ja mal per pn deine email-adresse zukommen lassen - zwecks terminabsprache




MFG Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## It's me! (5. November 2003)

Hi Achim,

fahre auch gerne mit. Wann soll es denn losgehen? Sag mal Bescheid, damit ich es in der Familienterminplanung unterbringen kann. 

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## nifnaf (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dodo1912 _
> *bin dabei
> BIn aber etwas ausm Training....30-40 km sollten zu wiedereinstieg reichen oder?
> kannst mir ja mal per pn deine email-adresse zukommen lassen - zwecks terminabsprache
> ...



Hi Dennis,

keine Panik, das machst Du mit Deinen jungen Jahren schon wieder wett. 
Bin ja mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du. Wohin willst du denn lieber fahren? Mehr Straße/Feldwege oder ab durch den Wald? Der Wald hat natürlich seinen Reiz und absteigen ist sicherlich keine Schande, wenn wir irgendwo hochfahren, dann werde ich die Strecke so wählen, dass es nicht zu heftig ist. 
Denk' am das Motto!

Wann ist mir eigentlich egal, bin frei in meinen Entscheidungen. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Am Besten wäre es zeitlich etwas später, weil dann hoffentlich der Nebel weg ist und die Sonne rauskommt. Laut Wettervorhersage soll es schön werden. 

Die email adresse hast du.

Liebe Grüße 
Achim




> _Original geschrieben von It's me! _
> *Hi Achim,
> 
> fahre auch gerne mit. Wann soll es denn losgehen? Sag mal Bescheid, damit ich es in der Familienterminplanung unterbringen kann.
> ...



Hi Ralf,

guck' bitte eine Etage höher, wie gesagt, mir ist es egal, weil ich wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen fahren werde. Habe schon Entzugserscheinungen  
Da Du es absprechen mußt, würde ich sagen, dass Du uns einen Vorschlag machst. Den ungefähren Rahmen zumindest für dieses Wochenende habe ich ja schon vorgeschlagen (wann auch sonst ) 
Die endgültige Tour können wir ja dann gemeinsam bereden.

Liebe Grüße
Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (5. November 2003)

ich sage auf jeden Fall: WALD ... 

Meine Reifen brauchen Waldboden/Singletrails. Ich glaub Asphalt is nit so gut fuer die...

Von wo wuerden wir  starten (sprich kann ich per Bike "anreisen" oder muss ich mitm Auto fahrn)?


----------



## dodo1912 (5. November 2003)

macht s euch was aus wenn ich noch jdn mitbringe?

ich denk mal je mehr leute desto besser (natuerlich nur bis zu einer bestimmten maximal anzahl  )

gruss Dennis


----------



## It's me! (5. November 2003)

Ich bin auch für Wald und Singletrails. Kann auch ruhig mal steil werden. 
Samstag ist leider schon ausgebucht, aber Sonntag bis 11:30 Uhr ginge. Geht das oder ist ein Start um 9:00 Uhr zu früh?  

Ralf


----------



## dodo1912 (5. November 2003)

9:00 is hart  

Aber sicher irgendwie machbar...


----------



## nifnaf (5. November 2003)

Ihr seit aber schnell,

@Dennis

Kannst mit dem Rad kommen, ist ja kein Problem von Andernach aus. 
Kein Thema bring' ruhig noch jemanden mit, wie du schon sagst, je mehr desto besser.

Wann kannst du denn? Geht das mit dem Termin den Ralf vorschlägt? 09:00 ist nicht jedermanns Sache, gääähn.
Ansonsten schlage einen anderen vor oder wir planen die nächste tour dann früher, damit auch Ralf entsprechende terminabsprachen machen kann.
Wenn's nicht geht, halt samstags

@Ralf

Der Termin mit 0900 geht schon klar. Treffpunkt Neuwied?


----------



## nifnaf (5. November 2003)

habt ihr icq, das wäre sicherlich einfacher, haha.

war gerade diese Nachricht am schreiben und schon kam wieder eine Antwort.

Also Sonntagmorgen 09:00 Treffpunkt ein markanter Punkt in Neuwied, wie wäre es am Schloß, da kann man dann auch parken.


----------



## dodo1912 (5. November 2003)

alles klar bin dabei...Wo jetzt genau ist der Treffpkt? Irgendwo in der city (luisenplatz oder so?)

ich kenn mich im prinzip in NR aus, kenne aber kaum strassennamen --> Klingt widerspruechlich trifft die Sache aber recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## It's me! (5. November 2003)

Alles klar. Legt einfach einen markanten Punkt fest, wo man auch parken kann.
Wie wär's mit Telefon, falls mal einer Navigationshilfe braucht?

Ralf


----------



## Burli (6. November 2003)

Jo, dann ich auch mal: Rolle eigentlich auch ständig irgendwo in der Ecke Brexbachtal, Sayntal, Aubachtal rum. Nu im Winter ist für mich bei einigermaßenem Wetter noch eine Tour am Wochenende drin. Leider bin ich ein ziemlicher Chaot und kann meine Freizeit kaum planen   so daß ich immer erst sehr kurzfristig weis, ob ich kann oder nicht...
Werde das hier mal locker mitlesen und mich ggf. kurzfristig dran hängen.

Gruß Burli


----------



## nifnaf (6. November 2003)

Hi Ihr,

dann fasse ich nochmal kurz zusammen:

- Sonntag Morgen 09:00 Treffpunkt am Eissalon (Luisenplatz, da wo das Deichstadtfest stattfindet) mitten in Neuwied, den kennt wohl jeder.
- Im Zweifelsfal stehen da bestimmt schon ein oder zwei verschlafene Biker rum. 

- Parken kann man in den Parallelstraßen.

- Was fehlt noch?

---Gutes Wetter, also beten.

--- gute Laune, die wird's wohl geben.


@ Burli
Versuch einfach zu kommen.


Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (6. November 2003)

So 9:00 in Neuwied am Schloss? - Da wo man vom Deich runterkommt?!

so nen Stuendchen spaeter waere natuerlich besser...nicht nur wegen der Zeit...

Hoffentlich is um 9 schon der Nebel wech!?

MFG Dennis


----------



## dodo1912 (6. November 2003)

als ich gepostet hab stand die thread noch nit sry...

9 00 Luisenplatz geht klar...


Bis denn 

Dennis


----------



## nifnaf (6. November 2003)

ich falle gleich vom stuhl, hahahahahaha, das fängt ja schon gut an


also okay Luisenplatz 


                

der war gut!

Habe sicherheitshalber vorher nochmal ins Forum geguckt, ob du schon was geschieben hast, genau, ich war eine Minute früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (6. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich wäre ja auch dabei. Ist nur die Frage, wo es hingeht? Ob ich dann nach Neuwied komme, oder, falls es z.B. Richtung Stadtwald oder Brexbachtal geht, dann würde ich irgendwie dazustoßen oder euch entgegenfahren.

Komme aus Vallendar.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## nifnaf (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *Hi!
> 
> Ich wäre ja auch dabei. Ist nur die Frage, wo es hingeht? Ob ich dann nach Neuwied komme, oder, falls es z.B. Richtung Stadtwald oder Brexbachtal geht, dann würde ich irgendwie dazustoßen oder euch entgegenfahren.
> ...



Hi,
wir wollten eigentlich in die Richtung Altwied fahren und dort die Hügel etwas unsicher machen. 
Hmm, von Vallendar nach Neuwied sind es flache 9 bis 10 km oder? Eigentlich doch kein Problem, vielleicht kannst Du uns ja bei einer anderen Gelegenheit mal das Brexbachtal zeigen.
Auch würde es wahrscheinlich für Ralf dann zu knapp, weil er so gegen 11:30 uhr wieder weg muss.
Trotzdem, wäre okay, wenn du mitkommen würdest.

Liebe Grüße 

Achim


----------



## sulibats (6. November 2003)

Ist schon etwas mehr als 9-10km würde ich mal sagen  Ich schaue mal, ob ich Sonntag früh fit bin, dann bin ich auch um 9Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dave (6. November 2003)

> wir wollten eigentlich in die Richtung Altwied fahren und dort die Hügel etwas unsicher machen.



Hmmm ... da war ich schon länger nicht mehr! Würde ja eigentlich auch gerne wieder die Ecke befahren, doch dieses WE lasse ich mir von einem Local bereits neue Lahn-Trails zeigen. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Holzsteg bei Altwied abgebaut wurde? War doch ein netter Nervenkitzel, oder? 



> ... vielleicht kannst Du uns ja bei einer anderen Gelegenheit mal das Brexbachtal zeigen.



Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, die Traildichte ist relativ hoch!  Sagt einfach bescheid, wenn Ihr ins Brex- oder Saynbachtal fahren wollt. 

Also, viel Spass am WE ... wo immer Ihr fahrt!


----------



## nifnaf (8. November 2003)

Hi Dave,

jo, so wie ich gehört habe, stehen nur noch Teile von dem Steg , genau kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen, alle Wege habe ich da noch nicht erkundet, mal sehen, vielleicht gewege ich mich gleich mal dahin. Dieses Wetter muss man einfach ausnutzen.
Am Sonntag gucken mir mal, was und wo wir fahren, es gibt ja jede Menge Möglichkeiten da oben. 
Vielleicht die Hardt hoch und durch die Kastanienallee  siehe Bild in meinem Profil, das Bild rechts ist übrigens an der Brombeerschenke aufgenommen, da werden wir wohl rauskommen.
Außerdem muss ich mal gucken, dass die Jungs mich nicht total versägen, die sind etwas mehr als doppelt so jung wie ich.   


Ja, ist das Brexbachtal so gut zu befahren, dann muss man wohl da mal hin, richtig?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## sulibats (8. November 2003)

Joa, Brexbachtal ist schon Spitze, zumal auch technisch anspruchsvoll (zumindest für mich ).

Ahh, was müsst ihr morgen so früh losfahren hrrr...

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## nifnaf (8. November 2003)

Bin gerade von einem Töurchen zurück, bohh bin ich platt, vier Wochen ohne Sport machen sich bemerkbar.

Dann stell' uns das Brexbachtal doch irgendwann mal vor.

Stimmt ist schon früh, aber es hält sich noch im Rahmen, machste mal heute abend eine Stunde weniger Party.

So bis Morgen
Achim


----------



## Burli (9. November 2003)

Moin, moin,

da ist es wieder, mein Problem mit dem frühen Aufstehen... dabei wollt ich doch.... gähn... naja! Nu muss ich halt allein  

Gruß und wünsche viel Spaß gehabt zu haben Burli


----------



## dodo1912 (9. November 2003)

tja burli so ist das....

war ganz witzig...hat mir gut gefallen!

nächstes mal starten wir aber spaeter. Ist auch in meinem Interesse  


MFG Dodo


----------



## dave (9. November 2003)

Wo seid ihr denn langefahren?

Ich bin auch schon um 10 Uhr unterwegs gewesen und erst nach 17 Uhr wieder zurückgekommen  
Habe mir ein paar Wege Richtung Brunnenburg (an der Lahn) zeigen lassen. War zwar eher eine XC-Tour, doch trotzdem ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (9. November 2003)

ich hab keine ahnung  wo wir waren...


Frag "nifnaf" 

MFG dodo


----------



## nifnaf (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Burli _
> *Moin, moin,
> da ist es wieder, mein Problem mit dem frühen Aufstehen... dabei wollt ich doch.... gähn... naja! Nu muss ich halt allein
> Gruß und wünsche viel Spaß gehabt zu haben Burli *


Hi Burli,
wir haben noch etwas auf dich gewartet, aber nachdem wir fast  festgefroren  waren, sind wir dann so gegen 09:10 Uhr los. Du hast uns ja angekündigt, dass Du u.U. nicht kannst.  Müd'mann, Müd'mann 
Das nächste mal vielleicht, dann aber zeitlich etwas später.



> _Original geschrieben von dodo1912 _
> *tja burli so ist das....
> war ganz witzig...hat mir gut gefallen!
> nächstes mal starten wir aber spaeter. Ist auch in meinem Interesse
> MFG Dodo *



Guten Abend Dodo (Dennis),
heute abend habe ich dich (Dodos) im Film Ice Age sogar im Rudel gesehen, 

Stimmt, das habe ich auch so empfunden, trotz des hohen Altersunterschiedes haben wir uns auf Anhieb verstanden, auch war das Leistungsgefälle nicht gerade so groß, wie ich gedacht habe. 22 vs. 46 ist schon erheblich, 
Aber wie gesagt, das werden wir wiederholen. 

Ralf sagte auch, dass es ihm gefallen hat und er wird, wenn's die Zeit zuläßt, auch wieder mitfahren.



> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Wo seid ihr denn langefahren?
> 
> Ich bin auch schon um 10 Uhr unterwegs gewesen und erst nach 17 Uhr wieder zurückgekommen
> Habe mir ein paar Wege Richtung Brunnenburg (an der Lahn) zeigen lassen. War zwar eher eine XC-Tour, doch trotzdem ganz nett. *



Hi Dave,

wir sind kurz nach 0910 am Eissalon in Neuwied in Richtung Altwied aufgebrochen. Es ging an der Wied lang, bis in Höhe der Fischerhütte, dort sind wir hoch Richtung Mainhof und  kurz nach der Schutzhütte an der Kastanienallee sind wir Rechts abgebogen und quer durch den Wald gefahren. 
Nach etwa zwei Kilometern sind wir auf einem alten und gut versteckten Wirtschaftsweg (Norbi sei Dank) durchs tiefe Laub geradelt und kamen kurze Zeit später an der Christianshütte raus. 
Dann weiter auf dem Rheinhöhenweg Richtung Hüllenberg und zurück nach Neuwied.

Die MTB-Strecken an der Lahn kenne ich noch nicht und folgedessen kann dazu wenig sagen. Kenne nur den Radweg an der Lahn. Hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht, oder?


*Nochmal an alle:* 
Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht und es wäre schön, wenn wir demnächst nochmal eine Tour zusammen machen würden.

Liebe Grüße 

Achim


----------



## It's me! (9. November 2003)

Hi,

nachdem ihr alle heftig diesen Thread ausbaut, möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ja, es hat allen gut gefallen. Besonders nachdem nach den ersten paar Kilometern die Finger langsam auftauten. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste, dann vielleicht auch längere Tour.

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## Pedalritter (10. November 2003)

hi Leute ,

wenn ihr ja offen seit für andere ecken rund um Koblenz ,
können wir uns ja mal in Spay treffen  um bei uns die Hügel 
abzufahren !! Denn bei uns gibts auch ein paar nette Trails ! 

bis denne !!


----------



## sulibats (10. November 2003)

Für mich war das einfach zu früh...Ich bin gerne am WE mal dabei, auch bei ner längeren Tour, aber 9Uhr losfahren geht einfach net 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## nifnaf (10. November 2003)

guten Abend an alle,

da habe ich aber was ins Rollen gebracht, oder?
Endlich kommt mal ein bißchen Bewegung in dieses Board.

                         



> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *Für mich war das einfach zu früh...Ich bin gerne am WE mal dabei, auch bei ner längeren Tour, aber 9Uhr losfahren geht einfach net
> Mfg|Sulibats *



Klar, es war für uns alle früh und kalt, aber Ralf konnte zu keiner anderen Zeit und es war ja auch relativ kurzfristig, also haben Dennis und ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und sind mitgefahren. Irgend jemand muss doch den Anfang machen, sonst lauft doch nie was.
Das nächste Mal kann man ja auch besser planen, allen recht machen kann man es eh keinem, aber da wir wohl alle am Wochenende länger Bubu machen wollen, wird die nächste Tour wohl etwas später starten, so gegen 09:30, hahaha. (nicht ganz ernst gemeint)



> _Original geschrieben von Pedalritter _
> *hi Leute ,
> wenn ihr ja offen seit für andere ecken rund um Koblenz ,können wir uns ja mal in Spay treffen  um bei uns die Hügel abzufahren !! Denn bei uns gibts auch ein paar nette Trails !
> bis denne !! *



Hi Ritter der Pedale,

eigentlich hätte ich schon Lust mal eine andere Gegend kennen zu lernen, von Neuwied nach Spay sind es ca. 30 km, richtig? Da ich kein Auto habe, müßte ich also 30 km hin und 30 km zurückstampeln. Das ist mir im Winter eigentlich zu viel, es sei denn es fährt jemand von hier aus mit. Im Frühjahr wenn's wärmer ist und es abends wieder länger hell bleibt, können wir gerne nochmal drüber reden.

Liebe Grüße 
Achim


----------



## It's me! (11. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ja, ja, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich nehme alle Schuld für den Frühstart letzten Samstag auf mich.  
Beim nächsten Mal also erst, wenn die Sonne den Zenit überschritten hat!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## nifnaf (11. November 2003)

hi Leutz,

ha ha ha, Ralf nimm's nicht so eng. 
Es hatte ja auch Vorteile, z.B. dass man mittags noch was anderes unternehmen konnte, ich war mit einer Bekannten radeln, waren aber eher als Bewegungsübungen, die Arme hat den Meniskus kaputt.
Übrigens schaltet mein Rad wieder so wie ich es möchte, war nur eine kleine Einstellungssache.
Das Wetter sieht ja für's Wochenende nicht so gut aus, leider.

Liebe Grüße

Achim


----------



## Pedalritter (13. November 2003)

Moin leutz ,

sacht ma , habt ihr euch mal Überlegt ob ihr nicht Lust habt im 
IBC-Dimb Race Team mitzumachen ? Das ganze is ja ohne verpflichtung , es soll ja nur das größte Hobby Race Team Deutschlands sein !! Wäre bestimmt ganz Lustig wenn man einige Leute aus dem Großraum Koblenz zusammen bekommen würde . Dann könnt man sich bestimmt mal zum Training und bei Touristikfahrten /CTF`s Treffen und unter einem Teamnamen Fahren !!!

Überlegts euch mal und lest mal das Teamforum durch !!

Gruß und Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (13. November 2003)

Ah ja warum nit, bei den schönen Trikotentwürfen  Aber das liest sich mir alles schon fast zu ernst ?¿



Gruß Burli


----------



## sulibats (13. November 2003)

Bin da eh schon angemeldet 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. Dezember 2003)

hi Achim,

hab leider erst jetzt deinen Beitrag gelesen. Bei einer der nächsten Touren fahre ich gerne mal mit. 

Grüsse

Klaus
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## nifnaf (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Klaus,

klar, kannst du bei einer der nächsten touren mitfahren. ralf und ich sind letzten sonntag ein töurchen gefahren, - obwohl hmm -  war eigentlich schon eine tour, besonders für ralf, er ist erstmal 20 km mit dem rad angereist, um die tour mitzufahren.

es war zwar etwas frisch, aber es war herrliches wetter und auch die route war gut.
ralf und ich, vielleicht auch noch dodo würden gerne mal eine der rengsdorfer moutainbikestrecke fahren, wir würden dann von neuwied aus mit dem rad ans schwimmbad kommen.

@ ralf und dodo , ich hoffe auch, in euren namen gesprochen zu haben.

liebe grüße 

achim


----------



## dodo1912 (9. Dezember 2003)

klar - bin dabei....

Bin zwar im moment voll erkältet und damit konditionsmässig auf unterstem Nivea....

Wir bleiben in Kontakt 

MFG Dodo


----------



## It's me! (17. Dezember 2003)

Klar, ich bin auch dabei, wenn's auf die Rengsdorfer Strecke geht.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (18. Dezember 2003)

Guten Abend,

klaus hat sich, wie ihr sehen könnt, noch nicht gemeldet. hmm, was tun? 
sollen wir selbst auf die suche nach dem richtigen weg gehen, ich meine ja, oder? 
bei dem momentanen schönen wetter können wir ja mal einen versuch starten. wir sollten nur rechtzeitig losfahren und uns zeit nehmen, falls wir uns irgendwo in der pampa verfahren  .
der einstieg ist wohl am monte-mare freizeitbad.
wir könnten ja die tour fahren, die ralf und ich gefahren sind und dann ab schwimmbad weiter radeln.
also ich fahre morgen, samstag und wenns wetter mitspielt auch am sonntag.

gruss 
achim


----------



## dave (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich fahre am WE evtl. auch noch mal nach Rengsdorf ... wenn's nicht zu viel regnet. Sieht aber wohl eher schlecht aus! 
Na, ich werde den Thread trotzdem mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## nifnaf (19. Dezember 2003)

hi

bin heute mittag mal ein kleines töurchen gefahren.
tja, du hast recht, das wetter soll am wochenende richtig mies werden. ne, dann muss man nicht fahren, 
aber vielleicht ist es ja wie so oft, dass in neuwied alles anders ist.  
man wird sehen

noch einen netten abend und in schönes wochenende allen bikern


----------



## Burli (20. Dezember 2003)

Du Günstling!! Leider muß ich meistenszu lange arbeiten, um in der Woche noch zum Biken zu kommen. Da ich aber nach ner Woche Husten, Schnufpen, Heiserkeit bewegungssüchtig war, habe ich mich mit 3 Tagen Spinning in Folge wieder ins Leben zurück geholt  Nu sin die Beine dick und das miese Wochenende soll machen was es will  

Gruß Burli (der mit der Hoffnung nach gutem Wetter an den Feiertagen...)


----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. Dezember 2003)

Melde mich erst jetzt, da ich in den letzten Wochen keine Zeit zum Biken hatte. 
Bin heute mal ne Runde gefahren und hab im Schauinsland die Weihnachtsüberraschung angesehen. Fleissig die Jungs.
Zwecks gemeinsamer Tour melde ich mich wieder. Vielleicht zwischen den Feiertagen.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2003)

Oh, was für eine Überraschung denn?
Wir haben u. a. wegen der Sturmwarnung doch nur 'ne kleine Runde gedreht und es nicht bis Rengsdorf geschafft.


----------



## nifnaf (21. Dezember 2003)

hi, 
ich war auch heute morgen kurz unterwegs, allerdings auf der anderen der wied richtung morepos. 
vielleicht haben wir ja zwischen den feiertagen besseres wetter. dann kann man ja noch kurzfristig was ausmachen. 

@ Burli 
kann ich aber auch nur freitags so früh , da kann ich gegen 13:00 uhr feierabend machen, deswegen auch die tour an diesem tag.
spinning, oh himmel, da läge ich wohl jetzt noch unter'm sauerstoffzelt.  dafür bin ich glaube ich schon zu alt.

@ Klaus Goerg
die überraschung würde mich auch interessieren, vielleicht ist es ja am 1. oder 2. weihnachtstag wettermäiß besser, dann werde ich mir das mal angucken.

in diesem sinne schon mal frohe weihnachten.

achim


----------



## Burli (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nifnaf _
> *hi,
> @ Burli
> kann ich aber auch nur freitags so früh , da kann ich gegen 13:00 uhr feierabend machen, deswegen auch die tour an diesem tag.
> ...



Komm, komm kokettier hier nicht mit den 10 Jährchen rum, die du älter bist  bist wahrscheinlich fit wie die Sau! 
Nee aber im Ernst, Spinning ist eigentlich recht easy, anders als im Wald, kannst du schließlich den Berg mit Öffen der Bremse flacher machen  

Gruß Burli


----------



## nifnaf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

tja 10 Jahre sind 10 Jahre, aber im ernst, ne also so fit bin ich nicht, komme aber dahin wo ich hin will ohne zu schieben. Bei mir ist es nicht die Geschwindigkeit , sondern eher Ausdauer und Zähne aufeinander beißen. Außerdem fahre ich zum Spaß und nicht so verbissen, wie manch anderer.
Zum Spinning kann ich nichts sagen, habe das nur mal im Fernsehen gesehen und dachte, dass die spinnen beim spinning . 
Es sah halt recht heftig aus.

gruß achim


----------



## Burli (24. Dezember 2003)

Naj, ein bissel spinnen tun wir doch alle oder?  

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (25. Dezember 2003)

Merry X-Mas wollte ich euch noch wuenschen!!!

Hab leider im Moment wenig Zeit zum Biken - ein Kumpel von mir hat aber Wanderkarten von der Umgebung gefunden. Die werden wir demnächst mal studieren und dann ne Tour planen - ich werd mich dann im Forum melden - 


Gruss Dodo


----------



## nifnaf (25. Dezember 2003)

Dito,
kann ich da nur sagen.


@ Burli 
 Jo, du hast recht, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger, hahahahaha.  

@ Dodo
Ei, dann mach' mal bin mal gespannt, wo Du uns hinführen wirst.


Wenn ich morgen früh aus den Federn komme und das Wetter nicht gerade so mies ist, werde ich morgen mal nach Rengsdorf hochfahren, um die Weihnachtsüberraschung anzugucken.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## dave (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Überraschung Klaus Georg meinte, ich war allerdings ziemlich baff von der neu augebauten DH-Strecke beim Schau ins Land. Die Rampen sind ja echt fett!!

@Ralf: Seid ihr wieder umgezogen, nachdem sie in Oberbieber die Bäume zufälliger Weise genau auf die Strecke haben fallen lassen? Oder baut da jemand anderes?


----------



## dodo1912 (27. Dezember 2003)

war jetzt mal jdn auf der DH strecke - is es ueberhaupt ne dh?

wie sieht das ding denn so aus?


----------



## dave (30. Dezember 2003)

Sie haben jetzt eine Verbindung von dem oberen Stück zur Strecke weiter unten geschaffen, wo damals dieser heftige Mega-Drop stand. Auf diesem neuen Abschnitt gibt's zwei große, richtig breite Rampen - da haben sie sich echt Mühe gemacht. Mittendrin liegen noch drei Baumstämme als natürliche Stufen im Weg.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. Dezember 2003)

Waren echt fleissig. 


Jemand Lust an Sylvester Mittags eine Runde zu fahren?

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## nifnaf (30. Dezember 2003)

hi klaus,

ich bin gestern und heute schon gefahren, aber ob ich es morgen zeitlich und "körperlich" schaffe, weiß ich nicht. war heftig und ich bin aus der übung.
außerdem hat mein rad das altgekannte -judy-problem- (an kalten tagen gehen die bremsen nicht mehr richtig auf und schleifen wie doof)
werde es aber morgen kurz vor mittag kund tun, ob ich mitfahre oder nicht, versprochen. 

so oder so allen schon mal einen guten rutsch ins neues jahr.

achim


----------



## nifnaf (31. Dezember 2003)

hi,

wie versprochen habe ich heute mittag nochmal in board geguckt. du scheinst nicht zu können. vielleicht fahre ich gleich so gegen 13:00 eine kleine runde richtung morepos.

viele grüße

achim


----------



## nebenbouler (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Nifnaf,
bin jetzt auch drin, rate mal wer?   
Hab vor , morgen mittag evtl. eine kleine Tour zu machen, melde mich evtl. nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (17. Januar 2004)

hi Kollega,

und hast du die tour gut überstanden? war doch nicht so schlimm, oder? je nachdem wie das wetter morgen ist, drehe ich noch ein kleines ründchen.

bis spätestens montag in alter frische.

achim

p.s. es wurde aber auch langsam zeit, dass du dich hier angemeldet hast.


----------



## Firstclass (28. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Ich komm' auch aus Neuwied und würd auch irgendwann mal mitfahren wenns geht  . Muss nur erst mal mein Bike auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## nifnaf (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Firstclass,

das ist kein Thema, dann mach' mal Öl auf die Kett' und auf geht's.   
Wenn es das Wetter am Wochenende es zuläßt, fahre ich wieder in Richtung Altwied.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Firstclass (31. Januar 2004)

Jop ich bemüh mich 

Hab mir aber fest vorgenommen bei diesem Forum auch richtig aktiv zu sein 
Also heisst, dass ich nach lösung meines Problems auch nich wieder weg bin


----------



## nifnaf (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@Firstclass 
habe gerade deinen thread gelesen. Also meiner Meinung nach solltest Du Dir neue Bremsbeläge holen, wenn Dich das quitschten stört, die kosten ja nun nicht die Welt. 
Dann hol' Dir gleich auch eine neue Kette oder versuche sie mal mit Kriechöl (Brunox) wieder gängig zu machen, ob Du allerdings den Ritzeln was gutes tust, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

@nebenbouler
War gestern und vorgestern auf Tour und zwar die Stecke, die wir letzte Woche auch gefahren sind. Gestern mußte ich in dem etwas steileren Stück absteigen, weil die Räder durchdrehten oder weil man einfach wegrutschte. der ganze Weg hoch zur Christianshütte war richtig schön glatt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es da noch so viel Eis und Schnee gibt. Heute wars nur matschig und einfach bäääääh, im Gegensatz zu gestern war heute extrem putzing angesagt.          

Gruß Achim


----------



## dave (17. Februar 2004)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> war jetzt mal jdn auf der DH strecke - is es ueberhaupt ne dh?
> 
> wie sieht das ding denn so aus?



wir waren bei dem super wetter gestern noch mal kurz in rengsdorf. diesmal aber mit kamera   
die erste rampe haben sie glaube ich wieder tiefergelegt. die zweite sieht aber so krass aus wie ich sie in erinnerung hatte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Nebenbouler,

bist Du fertig mit dem Tapezieren? Hast Du Lust, morgen eine kleine Tour zu machen? Heute kann ich leider nicht, muss den Zug in der Stadt gucken gehen, Mist.

@Dave
Hi Dave, wenn ich da mit meinem Rad drüber hopsen würde, wäre entweder das Bike, ich oder auch beides kaputt.   
Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.

Gruß 

Achim


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2004)

Naja, ich habe mich bei der Landung auch immer gewundert, dass noch alles ganz war!  
Die größere Rampe ist vielleicht doch nicht sooo gesund für mein Hardtail ...


----------



## nebenbouler (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Nifnaf,
Tapete klebt,
wollte eigentlich heute schon eine Runde drehen, aber dann kam der Schnee (gute Ausrede oder ).
Würde gerne morgen eine Tour machen, aber nur, wenn das Wetter nicht so wird, wie es gemeldet ist.
Eine Route hätte ich auch schon im Kopf, natürlich eine, die auch meine Beine mitmachen.
Melde mich,

Gruß
Nebenbouler


----------



## nifnaf (4. April 2004)

Hi Ihr,

habe am nächsten Wochenende vor, eine der beiden Strecken in Rengsdorf abzufahren.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat, möge sich melden. 
Ich werde von Neuwied aus losfahren und dann an der Laubachsmühle hoch nach Rengsdorf fahren.

@firstglass
Hi, bist du verschollen oder hast Du deine Lust am biken verloren?   


Liebe Gruße 

Achim


----------



## Firstclass (5. April 2004)

hehe .. nein 
Lebe noch.
Allerdings etwas gestresst im Moment.
Mein Bike läuft ganz ok im Moment.
Mit den Bremsen bin ich zwar immer noch nicht so zufrieden, aber sie funktionieren akzeptabel ohne Gequitsche


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. April 2004)

Hallo Achim,
könnte am Samstag gegen 14,30 Uhr Tour rund um Rengsdorf fahren. Vielleicht klappts ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## nifnaf (8. April 2004)

Hallo Klaus,

das hört sich doch gut an. Ist in etwa so meine Zeit und das Wetter soll ja halbwegs mitspielen.
Fazit: auf geht's. 

Komme per pedes aus Neuwied und werde an der Laubachsmühle hochfahren. Kann dir ja noch meine Handynummer geben.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. April 2004)

Hallo Achim, 

wollen um 14,30 ab monte mare. Falls zu früh für Anfahrt mit Bike kann ich dich auch irgendwo einsammeln und du hast nur den Nachhauseweg.
Es haben sich noch Biker aus dem Raum Altenkirchen gemeldet. Mal sehen. Wetter wird gut.
Handy-Nr. kannst über Kontakt www.mtb-rengsdorf.de senden.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## nifnaf (9. April 2004)

Hi Klaus,

danke für das Angebot, aber von Neuwied bis nach Rengsdorf geht's ja noch. Dann bin ich schon warm gefahren oder vielleicht auch schon platt, wenn ich oben angekommen bin, hahahaha  .
Werde dann, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, um 14:30 Uhr am Schwimmbad sein.
Wie lange wohlt ihr denn fahren? einen Teil der längeren Strecke bin ich mal bis oberhonnerfled gefahren, die war ganz nett, nur total schlammig, das war nicht so schön.
Meine Telefonnummer hast Du wohl schon als private Nachricht bekommen.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## nifnaf (10. April 2004)

Hi Klaus,

wo seit ihr denn noch her? leider mußte ich ja vorher aussteigen, weißt ja warum, aber den Teil, den wir zusammen gefahren sind, der war richtig gut. 
Also ehrlich gesagt, den Trail hätte ich auch niemals gefunden. Habe eben schon einem Bekannten davon erzählt, mal sehen, ob ich den Einstieg auch alleine finde, damit ich die mal mit ihm zusammen fahren kann. 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch mal eine Tour ohne Zwischenfälle zu fahren und keine drei Monate drauf zu warten. 

Gruß

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (11. April 2004)

Hallo Achim,

hoffe der Grund deiner Heimfahrt war nicht schwerwiegend.
Zur Tour: Ab der B 256 zum Wingertsberg, Aubachtal hoch, Hardert, Straßenhaus, Bonefeld, Ehlscheid, Rengsdorf.
Aber es sollte kein Problem sein wieder mal zusammen zu fahren, da ich irgendwie jedes We unterwegs bin.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## nifnaf (11. April 2004)

Hallo Klaus,

ne, war nichts wildes, das habe ich Dir doch bereits per sms geschickt. Es war auch nicht mein Sohn, sondern ein Freund von ihm und nur ein Blechschaden ohne Frmedeinwirkung, wenn so manche F..... schon versuchen einem was zu erzählen, haha.
Naja sollte nun mal nicht sein, dass ich mit Euch die Tour fertig fahre. Die hört sich aber gut, so ähnlich sind wir die auch schon mal gefahren allergings auf anderen Wegen wahrscheinlich.
Gleich fahre ich auch noch ein Ründchen, das herrliche Wetter muss man ausnutzen.
bis zum nächsten Mal

Grpße 

Achim


----------



## dave (13. April 2004)

moin klaus,

da sind wir uns ganz unverhofft also doch noch über den trail gelaufen! am samstag ging also richtig die show ab? ich habe leider noch keinen an der strecke springen sehen. die müssen bei der rampe aber doppelt so schnell sein wie ich, oder?  hab' irgendwie doch etwas bammel ohne integral usw. ... 

fahrt ihr nächsten samstag denn noch einmal? wenn ihr auch lieber die singles den forstpisten vorzieht, würd' ich gerne mal mitkommen. 
und falls ihr eurerseits lust hättet im brex-/saynbachtal was neues zu fahren .... 

cu
dave


----------



## nifnaf (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Ihr,

hier mal eine tolle Seite, die ich im Netz gefunden habe. Klasse Videos und ein paar tolle Bilder.  

Aber Achtung, ohne DSL könnt Ihr das vergessen. Die Videos haben im Durchschnitt >20 MB

http://www.petefagerlin.com/panoramas.htm 

Grüße

Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (13. Juni 2004)

Hi Leude!!!

War lange nicht mehr hier.

Ich war gestern in Koblenz im Stadtwald...HAMMER! echt Hammer! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so geile Strecken sind! War natuerlich ne fette Schlammschlacht aber echt super lustig/anstengend und zum Teil sehr schnell und knifflig!

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Zur gleichen Zeit war da noch so nen Wander-Orientierungsmarsch. Die meisten Wege waren zu Fuss fast nicht nutzbar, da sie zu steil oder zu unwegsam waren; aber wenn man mal auf ne Gruppe Wanderer gestossen ist wurde man freundlich begrüsst und nicht etwa angepöbelt wie man das leider oft erlebt.

Kann den Stadtwald von KO echt voll empfehlen!!!

Gruss Dodo


----------



## nifnaf (13. Juni 2004)

Hi Dodo,

von Dir haben wir aber wirklich lang nichts mehr gehört. Echt, ist der Koblenzer Stadtwald so erlebenswert, dass wußte ich gar nicht,    man lernt nie aus.

Wir haben letzte Woche mal ein paar Meter im Raum Bad Hönningen und im Wiedtal abgespult, war auch ganz nett. Kannst ja mal wieder mitfahren, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (13. Juni 2004)

klar - gern.

Ich bestell mir morgen neue Reifen. Wenn die da sind (ende der Woche hoffe/denke ich) bin ich am start 

Mal schaun was am Wochenende so geht....Habt ihr was bestimmtes geplant?

Ich wollte mal die auf www.wwtrails.de.vu angesprochene Brexbachtaltour fahrn...(Nicht unbedingt an diesem We - aber generell halt) Ich kenn aber die Strecke nicht und nach Roadbook fahrn is sch**sse

Gruss und gute Nacht 

Dodo

Ps Weiss jdn wo ich paar neue Laufbuchsen fuer meine Psylo XC herbekomme?


----------



## dodo1912 (2. Juli 2004)

Neue Reifen sind drauf und vorn is ne neue Bremse am start - jetzt kann s abgehen 

Bin am So im Brexbachtal - ich war letzten Sa schon da - is echt fett!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort...


MFG Dodo


----------



## dodo1912 (2. Juli 2004)

nifnaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> 
> wo seit ihr denn noch her? leider mußte ich ja vorher aussteigen, weißt ja warum, aber den Teil, den wir zusammen gefahren sind, der war richtig gut.
> Also ehrlich gesagt, den Trail hätte ich auch niemals gefunden. Habe eben schon einem Bekannten davon erzählt, mal sehen, ob ich den Einstieg auch alleine finde, damit ich die mal mit ihm zusammen fahren kann.
> ...



um was gehts da? welcher trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (3. Juli 2004)

Hi Dodo, 

wenn Du erst nächste Woche in die Brex wolltest, würd' ich Dich führen und Dir auch noch andere Trails zeigen. Morgen geht halt nicht, weil ich da eigentlich mit den Koblenzern fahren will. 

Ciao
dave


----------



## nifnaf (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Ihr,

sorry Dodo, aber ich war ein paar Tage nicht online, weil das Netzteil vom Rechner kaputtgegangen ist.

Bin heute auf dem Mahlberg, Niederbreitbach, Datzeroth und im Nonnenbachtal rumgefahren, war ganz nett und vorallem zum Schluß etwas nass. Kann aber sagen, dass die Regenklamotten dicht sind,    


Gruß

Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (4. Juli 2004)

ich war im Brexbachtal

Tour war geil 

hatte zwar nen Platten und keine Regenklamotten   war aber dennoch ganz cool...

Faehrst du eigentlich auch Abends?


----------



## nifnaf (5. Juli 2004)

Hi Dodo,

klar fahre ich auch abends, nur nicht die langen Touren, aber 2-3 Stunden schon. 
Bin nicht mehr so verrückt wie letztes jahr und fahre jeden Abend. Wenn du willst, können wir mal ein Töurchen machen. Werde dann noch einige andere fragen, ob die dann mit wollen.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (5. Juli 2004)

fährst du lieber Trail oder Forstweg?


----------



## nifnaf (7. Juli 2004)

Hi Dodo,

ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache km und hm,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebenbouler (26. Juli 2004)

Hi Achim,
ich wünsch dir viel Spaß in den Alpen,
lass dich nicht schon vorher unterkriegen  
bis dann
nebenbouler


----------



## nebenbouler (29. August 2004)

Hi Nifnaf,
bin wieder zurück,
Tour war schön, ca. 460 km in 7 Tagen, Wetter war schöner als hier, nur ein Tag  60 km im Regen   , ansonsten immer trocken, hat richtig Laune gemacht, bin in den nächsten 2 Wochen frei für ein paar Touren, melde dich, wenn du Zeit hast.
Gruß
Nebenbouler


----------



## roewe (30. August 2004)

Moinsen,

komme aus Nickenich!
Biken....wäre eroddisch...kenne kaum Trails hier inna Umgebung!

röwe


----------



## nifnaf (30. August 2004)

Hi Nebenbouler,

klar jeder zeit. Morgen fahre ich mal mit Guido G. am Rhein lang so eine kleine Eingewöhnungsrunde, weil er sich auch ein Mountaibike geholt hat. 
Sag' einfach den Tag und wir fahren ein Ründchen.
Da habt Ihr aber Gück gehabt, hier war das Wetter nicht so berühmt, 60 km im Regen sind ja noch zu verkraften. Habt Ihr jetzt "Blut" geleckt????      

Viele Grüße
Nifnaf


----------

